# Frenar un motor de secaropa por corriente continua



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 5, 2012)

Hola FORO el TEMA es el siguiente se corto el alambre del encendido y el freno a taco de un secarropa 

Estaba pensando si usando corriente continua se puede frenar un *motor polo de sombra* de un secaropa  aplicándole el circuito que subo la reactancia es para que no se queme (el diodo no hace falta que explique) el punto es que el cordón que va al freno se corto y los repuestos no vienen mas y el de una bici no entra ya probé  lo que me queda este tipo de freno y arranque   



*Aunque es mejor un balasto de 20Watts trae mayor impedancia

Cordial saludo SSTC


----------



## marcelorenz (Abr 9, 2012)

como lo tenes configurado desde un principio no te va a andar porque el sw1 te abre el circuito cuando lo quieras frenar, de ahi en mas no se si se pueden frenar esos motores con continua.

otra cosa, el balastro no te va a funcionar como tal, ya que le vas a pasar corriente pulsante.


----------



## djwash (Abr 9, 2012)

Buenas, a que te referis con que el cable o cordon de la bici no entra?

Desconozco el freno de esas cosas, pero podes probar con un cable Shimano de cambio de bici, esos son finitos...

De lo otro ni idea...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2012)

Industrialmente se frenen los trifásicos con dos fases a 24 Vdc . . .  o menos.


----------



## DavidMJ (Abr 10, 2012)

Hola amigo, a mi hace unos dias me paso lo mismo con la secadora de mi madre, le rompieron los 2 cables de acero que van a la zapata de freno, pero no he tenido problemas en cambiarlos, hay uno que va hacia una palanca que es la que giras y se enciende la secadora, ese cable te sirve uno de freno de bici, si no te entra por el tubito engrasalo, despues hay otro cable mas largo que va hasta la tapa y que tira de un pestillito de plastico que bloquea la tapa para que no se levante hasta que el motor se frene del todo, este 2º cable es mas fino que el anterior, para ello utiliza un cable del cambio de marcha de la bici, que es mas fino y tiene la cabeza que engancha mas delgada, si no tienes de eese cable mas fino (como me paso a mi)  coges  uno mas gordo y le haces un nudo y lo apretas lo que puedas, le hechas decapante para estaño y lo cubres con estaño, asi le podras dar forma con un simple alicates, lo introduces en el hueco y metes el cable por el tubito, si no va, engrasa o cambia el tubito. Asi almenos a mi me funciono y esta trabajando perfectamente, si puedes subir alguna foto de la secadora se te agradeceria 

Espero poder ayudarte amigo.

salu2


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 10, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Industrialmente se frenen los trifásicos con dos fases a 24 Vdc . . .  o menos.



gracias dosme si probé y frena, pero lennnnnnnnnnnto y estoy probando con mas intencidad y ahora que me dices no pense en tensiones menores como 24V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2012)

Si y ojo que si no se limita un poco la corriente , se le puede descabezar el eje en un motor industrial.

En los de secarropas no, ya que son bastante . . . . "¿inductivos?"


----------



## mcrven (Abr 10, 2012)

Ese freno parece ser mecánico. Considero que deberías observar los comentarios de davidMJ y no complicarte la vida con aplicaciones eléctricas.

Es mi opinión claro está.


----------



## transalp99 (Abr 11, 2012)

En los circuitos que he visto:
1) No llevan una inductancia en serie
2) El diodo se conecta solo en el bobinado de trabajo (el que no tiene el capacitor)
3) Se le aplica esta tensión continua por 30 segundos, para que no se caliente el bobinado.
4) El frenado no es total, como con un freno electromecanico.
Espero te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 11, 2012)

> Ese freno parece ser mecánico. Considero que deberías observar los comentarios de davidMJ y no complicarte la vida con aplicaciones eléctricas.
> 
> Es mi opinión claro está.



me considero una persona de intelecto un poco curioso y si fuera una persona conformista apegaría al conformismo de arrojarlo y compra uno nuevo, lamentablemente no soy así

No busco repararlo esa idea ya no esta en mi mente, porque tengo 2 y este lo tengo para experimentar y lo que busco es una alternativa al encontrar que no lo pude reparar como es debido y no poder venderlo me rendí y me intereso la idea de buscar algo nuevo y alternativo 

“Nunca han observado 2 diodos en paralelo en serie con una resistencia de estufa eléctrica, yo sí. De los años que me toco ver aparatos eléctricos, electromecánicos y electrónicos me puse a pensar que la inteligencia humana es una fuente inagotable ¡porque fréname aquí!”


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2012)

No está mal tu idea , el tema es que los frenos llevan un timer , luego de lo cual desconectan para no recalentar-quemar el bobinado


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 12, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No está mal tu idea , el tema es que los frenos llevan un timer , luego de lo cual desconectan para no recalentar-quemar el bobinado



Lo tengo en cuenta DOSME no te preocupes no e podido avanzar porque no encuentro la fuente de 200Watts algo le paso o me la afanaron o me la olvide en algún lado di vuelta el taller y no puedo seguir y los que tengo en casa son todo chiquitos de 50Watts máximo todo de electrónica chicos y quería traer ese del taller para probar. Yo pienso que con el pulsador NO-sostenido y un PTC que corte por temperatura, listo sino como decís ir directamente con timer


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2012)

200 Watts se utilizan para frenar un motor de 10 Hp che 

¿ Y directamente desde los 220 , un PTC  , un  capacitor en serie de supongamos 25 uF (para limitar corriente) un puente de díodos  y listo  ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 12, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 200 Watts se utilizan para frenar un motor de 10 Hp che


Si, pero son las que tengo no es porque quiera mandarle esa potencia solo es de test y la de mi casa tienen protección y la verdad no las quiero estropear  



DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y directamente desde los 220 , un PTC  , un  capacitor en serie de supongamos 25 uF (para limitar corriente) un puente de díodos  y listo  ?



 Si se me ocurrió desde que me contaste lo del lavarropa pensé en lo mismo, pero que después de uno segundos corte


----------

